# Intel Core i7 + make.conf options

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab mir einen neuen PC mit einem i7-2600 zugelegt und möchte Gentoo neu installieren.

Verwende die aktuellen gentoo-sources: linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3

sowie den dzt. aktuellen gcc 4.4.5

meine Frage betrifft die Compiler Einstellungen in /etc/make.conf

z.b die CHOST variable, ist "i686-pc-linux-gnu" eine gute Option ?

und dann die CFLAGS Optionen, hab da schon viel gegoogelt

und fast alle erdenklichen Möglichkeiten  erhalten z.b:

  -march=native

  -march=core2

  -march=i686

  -march=corei7

  -march=corei7-avx

Hab jedenfalls beim emergen mancher Pakete, Probleme beim Compilieren.

Um die Probleme einzugrenzen würd ich mir gerne eine kompatible /etc/make.conf erstellen

Hat vielleicht jemand dieselbe HW-Konfiguration oder kann mir sonst wer sagen

wie in diesem Fall CHOST und CFLAGS zu setzen sind.

Bitte, es geht nicht um überdrüber Optimierung, sondern um sichere Übersetzung aller

möglicher Pakete

----------

## Max Steel

Rein technisch kann der i7 64bit, das würde ich auch nutzen.

Zusätzlich das du mehr Speicher pro Programm nutzen kannst (eben mehrere Terrabytes statt nur 4GB) kannst du beides verwenden, 32 und 64bit Programme.

für einen i7 würde ich die CFLAGS von http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Core_i7_and_Core_i5.2C_Xeon_55xx nutzen, mit der erweiterung statt -march=core7i und -mtune=generic (wofür denn das?) eben -march=native

Dann dürftest du, wenn du lokal baust und keine Späße wie distcc verwendest, weitgehend rennende Kompilate bekommen.

(für 64bit musst du das Stage für "amd64" herunterladen. AMD war eben der erste der x86_64 anbot, daher kommt der Name, funktioniert aber auch für Intels x86_64 Prozessoren (nicht zu verwechseln mit den IA64 Prozessoren von Intel, das ist eine völlig andere Architektur))

----------

## Necoro

Da sich die "-march"-Werte immer mal wieder ändern, fährst du, sofern du kein Cross-Compiling vorhast, mit "-march=native" am besten. Da sucht sich der gcc dann einfach den besten Wert aus ("corei7" und "corei7-avx" gibts zB erst mit gcc-4.6). -mtune braucht man nicht setzen, das wird durch -march automatisch mit gemacht.

Zu Compile-Problemen: Mit dem gcc-4.4 und einem i7 würde ich noch empfehlen "-mno-avx" in die CFLAGS mit aufzunehmen. Da gabs, iirc, einen Bug im GCC. Ab gcc-4.5 brauchts das Flag nimmer.

----------

## oliver2104

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Scheint jetzt alles gut zu laufen.

Hatte zwar Probleme mit der svgalib, schuld war aber nicht /etc/make.conf

sondern die svgalib muß anscheinend mir USE=-kernel-helper gebaut werden.

l.g. oliver

----------

